# Convertible motor access



## Mike E (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi. I'm a new owner of a 1968 GTO Convertible. I've seen videos of people pulling off the rear seat to access the convertible motor, but I see that I can access this from the trunk. Is there any reason why I shouldn't just refill my motor from my trunk?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome. Anyone doing service from the interior is making a fairly simple task much more complicated.
Pump service is conducted from the trunk compartment.

Here is a link to the '68 Fisher Manual Sec#13 outline all info on the folding tod.
http://thefirstgensite.com/library/68fisherbody/13_FoldingTop.pdf

Cheers


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Mike E and welcome to the forum.

You posted in the 2004-2006 GTO section of the forum, I have moved your post to the proper page so more people will see it and respond.


----------



## Mike E (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks guys, for the information...and pointing me to the correct forum. I'm very happy to be a part of the GTO family. Best purchase I ever made!


----------

